# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور « این قسمت کد سوابق تحصیلی»

## Mohamad_R

سلام رسیدیم به یکی از بیخود ترین قسمت های ثبت نام کنکور 


چه دوستان پشت کنکوری و چه دوستان 1400 باید به سایت 

https://dipcode.medu.ir/

برن . 

اطلاعات ایناس 


برای دریافت کد منطقه به ادرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
اینجا

شهرتون رو وارد کنید و کد رو تحویل بگیرین مثلا: اسلامشهر

وارد صفحه خودتون بشین و کد سوابق تحصیلیتون رو یاداشت کنید! / تمام

----------


## arvin80

سلام ممنون از لطفتون
ببخشید من دانشگاه ازاد میخونم میخوا دوباره کنکور بدم میشه بگید تو نظام وظیقه کدوم کد رو باید بزنم

----------


## sara177

سلام. یه سوال من معدل نهاییم که پارسال بود رو نمیدونم اگه همینطوری بزنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟ اخه فکر نکنم چندان اهمیت داشته باشه چون پارسال که نهایی نداشتیم معدل یازدهم رو وارد کردیم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام ممنون از لطفتون
> ببخشید من دانشگاه ازاد میخونم میخوا دوباره کنکور بدم میشه بگید تو نظام وظیقه کدوم کد رو باید بزنم


سلام از بخش نظام وظیفه انجمن استفاده کنید




> سلام. یه سوال من معدل نهاییم که پارسال بود رو نمیدونم اگه همینطوری بزنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟ اخه فکر نکنم چندان اهمیت داشته باشه چون پارسال که نهایی نداشتیم معدل یازدهم رو وارد کردیم


.
نه باید معدل اصلی باشه

----------


## AmirXD

انقدر این دفترچه‌ش صفحه هاش زیاده که من گیج شدم اصلا :/
چرا انقدر پیچیده هست :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Amir_H80

*من که کنکور دومی هستم چیکار باید بکنم؟
کد نظام وظیفه فارغ التحصیلان از دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور حذف شده!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Arash_schulzy

سلام بچه ها نظام جدید کسی تونست ثبت نام کنه؟ برای من کد سوابق تحصیلیم رو قبول نمیکنه

----------


## arvin80

> سلام بچه ها نظام جدید کسی تونست ثبت نام کنه؟ برای من کد سوابق تحصیلیم رو قبول نمیکنه


هیشکیو قبول نمیکنه
گفتن سایت ایراد داره فردا برا ثبت نام اقدام بکنید تا اپددیت بشه

----------


## Arash_schulzy

> هیشکیو قبول نمیکنه
> گفتن سایت ایراد داره فردا برا ثبت نام اقدام بکنید تا اپددیت بشه


اوکی خیلی ممنون

----------


## dr.mahdi 1377

بچه ها من کد سوابق گرفتم وقتی میزنم میگی اطلاعات یافت نشد که مشکل چیه ؟

----------


## high-flown

سلام خوب هستید من. خودم ثبت نام کنکورموانجام دادم پارسال دوست داشتم یه تجربه موبهتون منتقل کنم دوستان کدسوابق تحصیلی
یه کدشانزده رقمی هست که پنج رقم اولش۲۹۱۰۰،ده رقم بعدیش کدملیتون ورقم آخر۶هست نیازی به معطلی توسایت نیست موفق باشید.

----------


## NormaL

> سلام بچه ها نظام جدید کسی تونست ثبت نام کنه؟ برای من کد سوابق تحصیلیم رو قبول نمیکنه


برای من اصلا کد سوابق تخصیلی نمیده!

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید 
میشه اون کد سریالو بخرمو خودم اطلاعات شخصی رو پر کنم بعدا فقط برای اسکن عکس برم کافی نت عکسو برام بذارنو تموم بشه کارم ؟
منظومه نصف کاراشو خودنه خودم انجام بدم اگه جاییشو نتونستم ببرم کافی نت ادامه همونو بره ؟

----------


## Arash_schulzy

> دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید 
> میشه اون کد سریالو بخرمو خودم اطلاعات شخصی رو پر کنم بعدا فقط برای اسکن عکس برم کافی نت عکسو برام بذارنو تموم بشه کارم ؟
> منظومه نصف کاراشو خودنه خودم انجام بدم اگه جاییشو نتونستم ببرم کافی نت ادامه همونو بره ؟


اسکن عکس رو هم خودتون میتونین انجام بدین با برنامه photoscan گوگل

----------


## Arash_schulzy

> برای من اصلا کد سوابق تخصیلی نمیده!


دیروز مثل اینکه یه مشکلاتی بوده امروز امتحان کنید انگار دیگه درست شده

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> اسکن عکس رو هم خودتون میتونین انجام بدین با برنامه photoscan گوگل


اینجوری ک گفتمم میشه دیگ ؟
اگه نتونستم چیزی رو همون کدی ک خریدم میدم کافی نت برام اوکی میکنه دیگ ؟

----------


## Arash_schulzy

> اینجوری ک گفتمم میشه دیگ ؟
> اگه نتونستم چیزی رو همون کدی ک خریدم میدم کافی نت برام اوکی میکنه دیگ ؟


آره میشه نگران نباشید

----------


## zhi.a

حضرات ی سوال
من دوازدهمم بعد تو کد سوابق تحصیلیم معدلو زده 0
الان تاییدش کنم؟ :/ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Little_girl

نمیشه از همپن کد سوابق تحصیلی که پارسال گرفتم استفاده کرد؟
دوباره باید نمراتمو تایید کنم؟من کنکور سومم میشه دیپلم گرفتم

----------


## Dr.Na

> حضرات ی سوال
> من دوازدهمم بعد تو کد سوابق تحصیلیم معدلو زده 0
> الان تاییدش کنم؟ :/


والا من پارسال ترم دوم یا اول یازدهم رو فک کنم وارد کردم
بعدش تو شهریور رفتم ویرایش زدم معدل نهایی رو زدم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید 
> میشه اون کد سریالو بخرمو خودم اطلاعات شخصی رو پر کنم بعدا فقط برای اسکن عکس برم کافی نت عکسو برام بذارنو تموم بشه کارم ؟
> منظومه نصف کاراشو خودنه خودم انجام بدم اگه جاییشو نتونستم ببرم کافی نت ادامه همونو بره ؟


داداش کلش اف کلنز نیس که :Yahoo (76): 



اقا الان کد رو چی بزنیم 6؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

اقای افشار گفتن که تا شب صبر کنین اموزش ثبت نام میزاریم کانال

----------


## Saturn8

> سلام رسیدیم به یکی از بیخود ترین قسمت های ثبت نام کنکور 
> 
> 
> چه دوستان پشت کنکوری و چه دوستان 1400 باید به سایت 
> 
> https://dipcode.medu.ir/
> 
> برن . 
> 
> ...


میگم تمیشه کد واطلاعات ثبت نام سال گذشته رو وارد کنیم من تمام روند ثبت نام ونمره ها و... بقیه رو دارم فقط کد نظام وظیفه عوض شده فکر کنم که برای من شده9 یعنی اگه همین اطلاعات سال قبلو وارد کنم مشکلی پیش میاد وتغییری به وجود اومده

----------


## Mohamad_R

> میگم تمیشه کد واطلاعات ثبت نام سال گذشته رو وارد کنیم من تمام روند ثبت نام ونمره ها و... بقیه رو دارم فقط کد نظام وظیفه عوض شده فکر کنم که برای من شده9 یعنی اگه همین اطلاعات سال قبلو وارد کنم مشکلی پیش میاد وتغییری به وجود اومده


داداش بزار ببینم دوتا جا اموزش میخوان بزارن شب یکی افشار یکی قلمچی شهرمون ،چیزایی بفهمم حتما تاپیکش رو میزنم

----------


## mohammad1381

من که میگم بدیم کافینت
چرا آدم باید این همه حرص بخوره!

----------


## DrDark13

سلام امیدوارم روزای خوبی در انتظارتون باشه...
خطاب به دوستانی که نگران ثبت نامن،ببینید نمره معدل و دیپلم و ... اصلااااا مهم نیست چی وارد کنید این فقط یه فرم کلیه که سال هاست سازمان سنجش اپدیتش نکرده . معدل اصلی شما رو شهریور ماه خود اموزش پرورش ارسال میکنه به سازمان سنجش . و اون کد سوابق تحصیلی رو که بزنید اتومات اطلاعاتتون ثبت میشه.اصلا نگران این نباشید که معدلتون رو فراموش کردید.
بهترین راه اینه برید یه کافینتی چون اونا همه کد هارو جلوشون دارن شما فقط نوشتاری کادر هارو پر میکنید خودشون کد های مربوطه رو وارد میکنن.
پ.ن: اون دوستانی که سربازی نرفتن و کنکور اول دومشونه  کد 4 رو برای نظام وضیفه بزنن.

----------


## Nerd_Girl

سلام من نظام قدیمم موقع ثبت نام کد سوابق تحصیلیمو که مینویسم سایت قبول نمیکنه و میگه اشتباهه در حالی که مطمئنم درست مینویسمشون کسی اینجا هست که مشکل منو داشته باشه ؟
دیشب امتحان کردم ولی بازم سایت درست نشده بود.

----------


## Sh_1998

> سلام من نظام قدیمم موقع ثبت نام کد سوابق تحصیلیمو که مینویسم سایت قبول نمیکنه و میگه اشتباهه در حالی که مطمئنم درست مینویسمشون کسی اینجا هست که مشکل منو داشته باشه ؟
> دیشب امتحان کردم ولی بازم سایت درست نشده بود.


برای ورود نظام ترمی واحدی و سالی واحدی رو انتخاب میکنید؟

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> برای ورود نظام ترمی واحدی و سالی واحدی رو انتخاب میکنید؟


بله

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_دوستان تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو چی بزنم دقیقشو نمیدونم یه برگه دارم زده 1-5-98 نمیدونم تاریخ اخذ دیپلممه ی صرفا تاریخیه که این برگه رو از مدرسه گرفتم_

----------


## AmirXD

سلام 
ماهایی که الان دوازدهم هستیم معدلو میزنه صفر تائید باید بکنیم؟

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirXD


سلام 
ماهایی که الان دوازدهم هستیم معدلو میزنه صفر تائید باید بکنیم؟


سلام.معدل پایه یازدهمت رو وارد کن*

----------


## AmirXD

> *
> سلام.معدل پایه یازدهمت رو وارد کن*


برای گرفتن کد سوابق تحصیلی میگم
معدل نهایی رو زده صفر جزو اطلاعات هویتی
الان باید تائید رو بزنم یا عدم تائید؟

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirXD


برای گرفتن کد سوابق تحصیلی میگم
معدل نهایی رو زده صفر جزو اطلاعات هویتی
الان باید تائید رو بزنم یا عدم تائید؟


اینو دیگ نمیدونم والا*

----------


## Zigzag

کسی که نظام قدیمه فارغ التحصیل ۹۵، باید سالی واحدی رو انتخاب کنه یا نظام قدیم رو ؟؟؟
من نمیتونم کد سوابق تحصبلی بگیرم ،همش خطا میده

----------


## Mohamad_R

> _دوستان تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو چی بزنم دقیقشو نمیدونم یه برگه دارم زده 1-5-98 نمیدونم تاریخ اخذ دیپلممه ی صرفا تاریخیه که این برگه رو از مدرسه گرفتم_


من 31 خرداد زدم ! گرچه در همون ورق مدرسه برا من زدن 99.5.11




> سلام 
> ماهایی که الان دوازدهم هستیم معدلو میزنه صفر تائید باید بکنیم؟


بله ، چون امتحان نهایی ندادین سیستم به صورت پیش فرض صفر در نظر میگیره ، نگران نباشین




> برای گرفتن کد سوابق تحصیلی میگم
> معدل نهایی رو زده صفر جزو اطلاعات هویتی
> الان باید تائید رو بزنم یا عدم تائید؟


در ثبت نام کنکور هم فیلد معدل کتبی و نهایی دیپلم رو خالی بزار ، نگران نباش بعد اینکه دیپلم رو دادی تقریبا اواخر مرداد یا اوایل شهریور یه کارنامه اولیه بهت میدن و میگن که برو و تطبیق بده از سایت ( همون سایت سوابق تحصیلی) و شما میری و تطبیق میدی و اگه مشکلی نبود از همونجا تایید میکنی که نمراتم درست بوده ، بعدا در ثبت نام دانشگاه دیپلم رو میخوان از شما ! 




> کسی که نظام قدیمه فارغ التحصیل ۹۵، باید سالی واحدی رو انتخاب کنه یا نظام قدیم رو ؟؟؟
> من نمیتونم کد سوابق تحصبلی بگیرم ،همش خطا میده



نظام قدیم : مدارک دیپلم قبل 84
ترمی واحدی : بعد 84 تا 97 
6-3-3 : از 97 تا 1400 

شما باید ترمی واحدی بزنی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## samira-t

سایت مشاهده سوابق واسه شماهم خوب لود نمیشه و زیاد هنگ میکنه یا فقط برای من اینطوریه؟

----------


## Amir_H80

* سلام من که تیر ماه امتحان نهایی هارو کامل دادم چرا معدل نهایی و کتبی رو تو سامانه کد سوابق تحصیلی مینویسه صفر چرا؟؟؟؟؟ واسه شما هم مینویسه صفر؟؟؟؟ بعدش یه سوال من معدل کل و معدل کتبی رو چجور حساب کنم؟ تو کارنامه دوازدهم فقط یک قسمت داره نوشته معدل نهایی ، یعنی اومده همه درسهای دبیرستان رو نمره شونو جمع زده.*

----------


## mohammad1381

> * سلام من که تیر ماه امتحان نهایی هارو کامل دادم چرا معدل نهایی و کتبی رو تو سامانه کد سوابق تحصیلی مینویسه صفر چرا؟؟؟؟؟ واسه شما هم مینویسه صفر؟؟؟؟ بعدش یه سوال من معدل کل و معدل کتبی رو چجور حساب کنم؟ تو کارنامه دوازدهم فقط یک قسمت داره نوشته معدل نهایی ، یعنی اومده همه درسهای دبیرستان رو نمره شونو جمع زده.*


منم دادم کافینت ولی نمرمو صفر زده!
حاج ممد یه سوال:
اگر معدل سال یازدهم یا دوازدهم رو دقیق وارد نکنیم اتفاقی میفته؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سایت مشاهده سوابق واسه شماهم خوب لود نمیشه و زیاد هنگ میکنه یا فقط برای من اینطوریه؟


سایت احتمالا شلوغه ! فیلتر شکن اگه روشنه خاموش کنید ! ( Dns جامپر هم همینطور)  -  ساعت 10 به بعد خلوت میشه ( زمانی که کافی نتیا میبندن) اون وقت امتحان کنین ! خودم الان دیپ کود رو زدم نیاورد فکر کنم کرکره سایت رو پایین اوردن ملت فهمیده کنکوری




> * سلام من که تیر ماه امتحان نهایی هارو کامل دادم چرا معدل نهایی و کتبی رو تو سامانه کد سوابق تحصیلی مینویسه صفر چرا؟؟؟؟؟ واسه شما هم مینویسه صفر؟؟؟؟ بعدش یه سوال من معدل کل و معدل کتبی رو چجور حساب کنم؟ تو کارنامه دوازدهم فقط یک قسمت داره نوشته معدل نهایی ، یعنی اومده همه درسهای دبیرستان رو نمره شونو جمع زده.*



سلام شهریور پارسال تایید کردین؟ 1- مدرسه اطلاعات شما رو به درستی وارد نکرده 2- هنوز مدرسه به سیستم وارد نکرده که بعیده   // به مدرسه زنگ بزنین اطلاع بدین ضمنا به اموزش پرورش محل تحصیلتون برین و پیگیر ماجرا باشین چون احتمالا در سیستم ثبت نشه به وزارت علوم هم نمیرسه و دردسر میشه بعداً




> منم دادم کافینت ولی نمرمو صفر زده!
> حاج ممد یه سوال:
> اگر معدل سال یازدهم یا دوازدهم رو دقیق وارد نکنیم اتفاقی میفته؟


داداش دفترچه چیز دقیقی از این مورد ننوشته ولی احتمالا یه گیری داشته باشه بعداً ،

----------


## Frozen

*این چه کوفیته دیگه  خطای 404*

----------


## mahboobe

*خدایا به امید تو*

----------


## hadi r

من نمیتونم کد سوابق تحصیلیم رو بگیرم چکار باید کنم نظام قدیم بودم الان میخوام نظام جدید شرکت کنم اما اون کد سوابق تحصیلی که پارسال واسه نظام قدیم زدم الان میگه اشتباس

میشه یکی کمک کنه

----------


## hadi r

چرا برا نظام قدیما کد سوابق تحصیلی نمیده؟

----------


## Hacker

سلام من فارغ التحصیل پارسالم
توی کد سوابق تحصیلی معدل کتبی و معدل کل رو زده 0
چیکاار باید بکنممم

----------

